# X.org

## rultux

Hola, buenas noches.

Es mi primer post en este foro, si no soy muy conciso, disculpenme.

He instalado gentoo sin problemas en el portatil, lo he optimizado y va muy bien. El problema lo tengo con las X. No es la primera vez que las instalo, pero nunca me habían dado tanta guerra.

Al hacer lspci, me sale:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 645GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev03)

......

......

Por tanto se trata de una tarjeta intel, de manera que en el make.conf tengo:

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810 fbdev vesa"

El error es el siguiente tras ejecutar "startx":

... 

(WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(EE) I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

tengo habilitado en el kernel VESA VGA, he bajado con emerge los drivers de la tarjeta intel (x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810), también tengo habilitado lo referente a intel en el kernel (Device Drivers-->Graphic...). Lo único que se me ocurre es que no me detecte la tarjeta gráfica o la pantalla por culpa de una mala configuración del fichero xorg.conf. Para crear dicho fichero hice: xorgconfig.

Si alguno de ustedes puede ayudarme con esto o si dispone de un portatil toshiba m100-184 con una gentoo instalada, agradecería muchísimo su ayuda.

Muchísmas gracias y perdonen las molestias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hola, Si le estás especificando a mano la dirección del Bus, puede que esté incorrectamente especificada en tu xorg.cong, por lo que deduzco de ver estas dos líneas:

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev03)

y

(WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

Si no me equivoco... Si bien mas abajo lspci la encuentra de nuevo correctamente. Lo digo sin tener experiencia en Intel, espero que sirva.

Salud!

----------

## rultux

hola,

lo hice con xorgconfig y puso eso automaticamente. 

He ido alternando entre vesa y i810 en driver pero me sigue diciendo algo parecido. Esto no me ha ocurrido nunca.

Pero muchas gracias por tu interés.

----------

## Cereza

Vesa es un driver generico para todas las tarjetas  gráficas y sin aceleración grafica (hasta dónde yo sé)

 *portage wrote:*   

> xf86-video-vesa (x11/drivers)
> 
> Generic VESA video driver

 

Para poder iniciar X con el driver Vesa, además de ponerlo en el xorg.conf tienes que compilarlo:

```
emerge xf86-video-vesa
```

Last edited by Cereza on Fri Jun 29, 2007 7:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rultux

Muchas gracias, lo probaré. Sé lo de vesa, lo que no recuerdo es si tengo los drivers. Vaya descuido!

Muchas gracias por la aportación.  :Razz: 

----------

## opotonil

O mejor que compilarlo con:

```

emerge xf86-video-vesa

```

compilarlo como dependencia, por lo menos para mi gusto, incluyendo en el make.conf

```

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa"

```

para terminar haciendo un "emerge --pretend --update --deep --newuse world".

Salu2.

----------

## rultux

Ahora mismo lo estoy probando. A ver si hay suerte. 

Muchas gracias.

Salu2

----------

## rultux

Hola, 

he compilado los drivers vesa como dependencia conforme lo que me has comentado antes. 

Ahora me dispongo a rellenar la configuración mediante xorgconfig, el cual me pide el horizontal range del monitor. En mi caso es un portatil Toshiba m100-184 con una pantalla WXGA 1280x800 a 60hz, sin embargo no me ofrece esta resolución. Me salen 10 opciones de las cuales supongo que usando vesa tengo que escoger el standar VGA pero este solo llega a 640x480.

¿Alguien puede aconsejarme que tipo de monitor escoger conforme a mi pantalla?

Muchas gracias y perdonar las molestias.

Salu2

----------

## rultux

he compilado como dependencias el vesa añadiendo vesa al make.conf y realizando un emerege --newuse ...

pero me sigue dando el mismo problema:

(EE) VESA(0): unknown type(0xffffffffff)=0xff

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration

Al hacer xorgconfig he escogido un monitor VGA standar de 640x480 con un refresco de 50-70 y finalmente he escogido el driver vesa.

Nunca me había dado tantos problemas las X.  :Crying or Very sad: 

De todos modos muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones.

----------

## Cereza

A mi vesa me funciona perfectamente con mi resolución de 1280x1024.

```
   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "768x576"

   EndSubSection
```

Prueba con esa SubSection en Section "Screen" adaptando las resoluciones a las que quieras usar y tu monitor soporte.

 *rultux wrote:*   

> Al hacer xorgconfig he escogido un monitor VGA standar de 640x480 con un refresco de 50-70 y finalmente he escogido el driver vesa. 

 

Los monitores tienen dos tasas de refresco, horizontal y vertical, ¿y si pegas el módelo de tu monitor aquí?

----------

## rultux

Mi monitor es el del portatil Toshiba m100-184 con una pantalla WXGA 1280x800.

He probado vesa y sigue sin irme. Por los errores expuestos anteriormente, me temo que tiene que ser que no me detecta la gráfica en el PCI.

Es decir, cuando hago lspci me sale:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 645GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev03)

......

......

luego tras hacer startx

(WW) i810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

... (lo de antes)

Por ello pienso que en bus pci:0:2:1 no esta la gráfica sino que está en 00:02.1, tal cual dice lscpi.  Sin embargo yo no le digo en ningún momento en xorgconfig nada de pci, lo coge el automáticamente. No lo entiendo.

----------

## rultux

Alguien porfavor podría explicarme los pasos para descargar Xorg e instalarlo. Y no referencias a la página de gentoo apartado Xorg que me lo sé de memoria. Instalarlo es sencillo, lo complicado viene en su configuración.

Tengo un Toshiba Satellite M100-184 con una WXGA de resolución 1024x800.

Se como instalar Xorg, configurar el kernel para tener soporte para i810 y vesa, crear el archivo xorg.conf con xorgconfig. Creo que todo lo hago bien, pero si alguien me puede decir los pasos precisos se lo agradería mucho. Ya que quizá me falte algo.

Con todo ello, tras startx me sale:

(EE) I810(0): unknowns tuype (0xffffff)=0xff

....

.... (lo mismo que otros dos o tres mensajes que ya he subido)

Muchisimas gracias y perdonen las molestias.

Salu2

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Mas paso a paso que en esta guía, imposible.

Siempre que tengas algun problema, consulta la documentación oficial, los foros y el wiki (preferentemente, en ese orden)

Salud!

----------

